# dog box size



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking at Dee Zee 2 hole dog box. Size is 38L x 29W x 20H.
My biggest lab is about 75lbs. and fairly long legged. Would that be big enough for him to lay down in? 
Large pet porter is 36 x 24 x 26 for single dog and this box for single owuld be 38 x 14.5 x 20?
Any thoughts or suggestions?

ONly reason I'm looking at dee zee is I'm on extremely tight budget. 
would like to upgrade to owens one day.
thanks.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Are you sure the double dog box is 29 inches wide? I'd say no that I wouldn't think that is large enough. 14.5 inches wide is not wide enough. The dog would fit but I don't think it could turn around. Maybe you could teach him to back in. The two dog boxes I am familiar with are at least 46 inches wide. Good luck with your search but I'd pass on that one. 

Gene


----------



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

Description: 
DEE ZEE SPECIALTY SERIES CHEST STYLE DOG BOX, BRITE-TREAD ALUMINUM -- Vented, With Handles For Easy Transport, 15.78 cu. ft., L 38" x W 29" x H 20" 

I guess it could really be 29 deep and 38 wide so dog space could be 19 per dog...that would be much better. I'll have to call and try to find out.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Seeing the numbers it makes more sense. The box is on the smallish side but it would probably work if they are not staying in it for very long periods of time. The inside holes would be a little less than 19 wide depending on thickness of dividing wall and outside walls. Probably more like 17 1/2 wide inside. 
I'd call them and ask and get real clear on where they are taking measurements from. 
Gene


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Is this the one?

"DEE ZEE SPECIALY SERIES DOG BOX, BRITE-TREAD ALUMINUM -- 15.75 Cubic Feet, L 38 x W 29" x 20", A Chest Style Dog Box That Is Made Of Non-Rust Brite-Tread Aluminum, Vented For Air Calculation, Removable Entry Dividers, Manufacturer's Limited Lifetime Warranty Included"

Your Price $349.10 

Picture shows a two dog box, pretty small.


----------



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

That would be the one. I know its a little on the small size for two dogs using it, but around here they wouldn't ever be in it for very long. If I ever go on a trip, I would more than likely only take one dog and could take the divider out. Just never seen one around here and thought someone on the forum would know from personal use how a lab would do in it. I am going to make a plastic corrugated box with those dimensions and see if the dog can turn around in it and lay down okay without being too cramped.
Anymore advice or suggestions owuld be welcomed.
Thanks.


----------



## colbyc1984 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah its 38 wide, they say its for a small truck and the one for the full size truck is like 44 wide. I looked at that box but decided it was just too small


----------

